# ONLINE PART TIME JOB AVAILABLE



## Christine Angel (Aug 30, 2021)

【High Paid Part-time Job】
Assistant, Merchandise Purchasing Agent needed!
Weekly salary up to 500 –1500 (Daily pay)
Simple and easy to operate
Can work from home
Free working hours
Please reply 1 and click the link below to ask for more job details.
Kindly contact Share on WhatsApp for more information,thanks
CHRISTINE


----------



## alexandraaa (Oct 25, 2021)

Have you already found anybody? Try to find people here


----------

